# Guild Wars 2



## Zakuma (8. April 2012)

Hallo habe mir diese Woche GW2 vorbestellt bei Amazon die sogenannte:
Guild Wars 2 Standart Edition Vorverkauf
darin ist keine CD und kein Heftchen enthalten nur der Key 
das kam gestern bei mir an aber ich kann meinen Key nicht regestrieren
man soll auf: http://register.guildwars2.com/ gehen und sich dort regestrieren aber die Seite ist bei mir down.

Weiß jemand wann die freigeschaltet wird?

Grüße


----------



## Combi (8. April 2012)

am 10ten wirds freigeschaltet....
haste nicht storniert und nicht nochmal bestellt?!
weil dann haste bei der neuen bestellung den betazugang dabei..
kam doch ne mail von amazon.
also dann am 10ten loszocken und unique ingameitems bekommen..
ich habs storniert und neu bestellt,ich lege etliche tage vorher los..


----------



## Zakuma (8. April 2012)

Habe auch Beta Zugang wusste nichts von stornieren und neu bestellen aber ist die Standart Vorverkauf Edition da ist das dabei aber dafür keine CD

Hinten steht drauf: Zugang zu allen Beta events
Frühstart 3tage
und Ring des helden

aber regestrierung ist ja leider nicht offen hatte mich schon gefreut ^^ leider ist der 10. mein letzter urlaubstag >.<


----------



## Novorapid (8. April 2012)

Hallo
Also das mit den Betaevents stimmt schon aber die starten nicht am 10.04.12

Sollen glaube ich ende April das erste mal sein
Nur der Vorverkauf startet am 10.04


----------



## Zakuma (8. April 2012)

http://www.amazon.de/Guild-Wars-Sta...m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=0KYFWV7KNKTP66D4V70Q

Habe das hier


----------



## Ikami (12. April 2012)

Es ist richtig, dass da keine CD dabei ist. Du kriegst nur einen Code und ne Anleitung, wie man es sich downloaded


----------



## Joho (12. April 2012)

Haben mir auch die pre-order von GW 2 zugelegt 

Per email soll man ja benachrichtigt werden wie es weiter geht, vorallem wegen Beta-Client download.

Also bin mal sehr gespannt auf GW 2 und auf Tera. Habe mir nun beides zugelegt und Urlaub auch schon eingeplannt 
So kann der Mai nun kommen.


----------



## f3rr1s (19. April 2012)

Habe leider kein Zugang :/
Freue mich aber sehr auf das Spiel.


----------



## Vorwaerts82 (25. April 2012)

Aufgepasst, preorder ist nicht prepurchase. Und nur mit der letzteren hat man Beta Zugang. Genauso verhält sich das mit dem 3Tage vorabstart!!!


----------



## BassT (26. April 2012)

ich starte morgen einen GW2 Beta Stream.

Wer interesse hat, darf gerne einschalten:
Beginn 27.04.2012 um 21:00 Uhr.
Link zum Stream: debasht


----------

